
Google+ shuts down soon; Is the giant finally stumbling? - hgsyndrome
https://medium.com/@lancengym/google-does-minus-not-plus-33a90ff11a7b
======
ggm
Methinks doth protest too much. Simply quoting Caldwell doesn't make it
profound. O365 is not replacing Google docs or sheets. Adding markdown to
google docs would be a boost but it's alive and well.

Inbox failed but Gmail is not failed and hosted by Google with Postini is not
failed.

Shuttering Picasa was bizarre. Google photos continues.

Shuttering play music for YouTube? Yet to be seen how stupid that is. But it
certainly smells stupid.

But stupid is a couple of bob short of dead. Dead looks more like yahoo.

